# Coconut oil



## Moose Wrangler (Jul 20, 2018)

Came across coconut oil on Amazon. For those buying in bulk (aka 50 pounds) this won't be a good deal but for those of us making smaller 1-7 pound purchases it is the best price I've found so far.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2A88ZW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 20, 2018)

That is a bit expensive.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 20, 2018)

Lin, it might be expensive if you are used to buying 50 lb. pails. For those of us who don't buy in bulk (as Moose Wrangler said), it is a good price. It's quite a bit less than Bramble Berry or WSP, and even ordering 7 lbs from Soaper's Choice when you factor in shipping. This is assuming an Amazon Prime membership so the shipping is free from there. Our Costco quit carrying the pails, and now only offers coconut oil for $20/5 lbs. If you have a better source for smaller quantities I'd love to know where to look.


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 20, 2018)

That's been my new source of coconut oil since Butcher Boy's price went up and Big Lots closed. 

Dibbles - you're Costo had 5 pounds for $20??? What brand?


----------



## Moose Wrangler (Jul 20, 2018)

It's about $2.28 per pound if you get the subscribe and save bonus. 

I should have named the thread differently, such as "coconut oil for non bulk buyers." Does anyone know how to change that?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 20, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> That's been my new source of coconut oil since Butcher Boy's price went up and Big Lots closed.
> 
> Dibbles - you're Costo had 5 pounds for $20??? What brand?





lenarenee said:


> That's been my new source of coconut oil since Butcher Boy's price went up and Big Lots closed.
> 
> Dibbles - you're Costo had 5 pounds for $20??? What brand?


I think it's Kirkland brand, but I'm not sure. It's the virgin coconut oil in a jar - all they have at the Costco I go to. Needless to say, I'm not buying that for soap.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 20, 2018)

For me thats a good deal. I ordered it. Thanks Moose!


----------



## earlene (Jul 21, 2018)

I don't use a lot of CO in soap, so have never bought pails or even 7 pound jugs from Soapers Choice, because I figured it takes up so much room.  But seeing that their's is only $14 for 7 pounds, I may order one next time I place an order with them.  After all, I have decided to try Salt Bars, so I might benefit from a larger supply.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 21, 2018)

I used the most coconut oil making my homemade laundry detergent. I've been able to find some inexpensive coconut oil before but the shipping charges are normally what kills me. It can be a really great deal but if they charge outrageous shipping it's no longer such a great deal.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 21, 2018)

Big Lots, I think it is 102 oz for $12 and with a coupon even less.  That is where I got it 1st

I think Walmart also carries it a bit cheaper.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jul 21, 2018)

That's what I've been using  but the last time I bought one it was twelve or fourteen dollars . 

This may be my last time though, because it's not significantly cheaper than the LouAnna double pack from Walmart . Plus the smaller containers are MUCH easier to use


----------



## dibbles (Jul 21, 2018)

The Big Lots near me closed quite awhile ago. There are some others in town, so if I find myself near one I will have to check to see if they have coconut oil. Also, neither of the two WalMarts near me have the LouAnna double pack. I don't mind melting a jar of coconut oil and putting it in a bucket. I'm less inclined to want to drive 50 miles to pick up what I can have delivered for free when the end cost is about the same.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 21, 2018)

dibbles said:


> The Big Lots near me closed quite awhile ago. There are some others in town, so if I find myself near one I will have to check to see if they have coconut oil. Also, neither of the two WalMarts near me have the LouAnna double pack. I don't mind melting a jar of coconut oil and putting it in a bucket. I'm less inclined to want to drive 50 miles to pick up what I can have delivered for free when the end cost is about the same.


Thats my issue too. We move far out in the country and the closest walmart is 40 miles away. Our Big Lots also closed. I have gotten 12-8oz botttles from Dollar Tree for $12 and thy dont charge shipping if you pick it up but we only go into that area every 2 weeks


----------



## Moose Wrangler (Jul 21, 2018)

It's interesting to see the price variations. The LouAnna double pack is over $5 a pound here and the Dollar Tree requires a minimum purchase of 24 jars. The price is 7¢ cheaper per pound but that doesn't factor in the 30 minute drive it would require.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 22, 2018)

My local dollar tree store often carries  Butcher Boy's 7.5 oz jars.  When I see it, I buy quite a bit.


----------



## Lazy Hobbiest (Aug 8, 2018)

The complete soap maker book from the 1996 says coconut oil is often sold as popping oil for commercially made popcorn and that the fragrance disappears after curing. Not sure if this is a better price or not but it was interesting.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Aug 8, 2018)

I've been using popcorn oil for a couple of years.


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm 2/3 through my bottle and so far its performing very well. I'd never be able to find 8lbs of it for this price locally


----------



## NsMar42111 (Aug 8, 2018)

I've been using that for a while now. Bit messy to get out of the bottom in the winter, the liner is metal (ask my microwave how I know) so I either have to glove to my elbows and dig or cut the jug in half...or put it in the sun if it's warm enough and melt it. My big lots doesn't have the oil, haven't checked the other one. The subscribe and save price seems to change regularly, pretty sure I paid $18 on last shipment....Edit: Nope, it claims the $16. Interesting, I'll have to keep an eye on that...

One problem with soaper's choice and the like is the shipping brings the cost up to close enough to amazon to not make it worth it for me. $40 to ship $40..ow.


----------

